# Any issues with my very hard water and CA's?



## axia55 (Aug 5, 2007)

Moving to a new house next month and just got back the results of the water testing I had done professionally:

Alkalinity: 58 mg/l
Hardness: 153mg/l
PH: 9.0 S.U.

Currently keeping SA's on our softened well water and am thinking about selling off my stock and moving to CA's (really like Thorichthys especially). Would my water be too hard for CA's?


----------



## My2butterflies (Jul 31, 2016)

I also have very hard water. Ph9 and can't remember my gh and kh ATM. But they are up there.

None of my fish have had an issue with the ph. I've never had any in the thorichthy family, but my jack Dempsey and green terror have been thriving.

I had thought about trying to lower my ph, but for long term that didn't make sense. 
From what I understand hardy fish can handle a high ph as long as it stays consistent. Delicate fish might be another story. I don't keep delicate fish :lol:


----------



## axia55 (Aug 5, 2007)

I feel the same way, my maintenance habits will slack if I have to constantly modify my water. If I can use it out of the tap with just some Prime, I am much better about regular water changes.


----------



## FishMaster43 (Feb 20, 2015)

If you have access to rain water mix it with the town water in a storage drum prior to using, works for me.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

_Thorichthys_ come from very hard water, you shouldn't have any concerns at all about that. Most of the CA Cichlids are from hard water. Some even live in brackish waters, but at the very least, your hard water should be good for the fish you want.


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

Mr Chromedome said:


> _Thorichthys_ come from very hard water, you shouldn't have any concerns at all about that. Most of the CA Cichlids are from hard water. Some even live in brackish waters, but at the very least, your hard water should be good for the fish you want.


I was going to say the same thing. Your CA cichlids should like that water.


----------



## axia55 (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the input, not its time to start planning what I am going to keep. I have kept a lot of SA's, but hardly any CA. Definitely planning one tank as a Thorichthys biotope.


----------

